# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Johnny wants to quit

## chance

Ee star Billy Murrey wants to quit after just 6 months into his 3 year contract,reports the sun today.He is unhappy with his gangster character and rotton scripts.'Theres alot of backstabbing  and some of the stars dont get on,hes unhappy on the show.plus he doesnt even like his character.He wants to go but its diffucult as hes signed up for 3 yeas but only been on screen 6 months.He cant stand the tense atmosphere on the set.An ee spokesman has denied there are any problems( not likely to admit it though are they)
I dont blame the guy they are ruining his career,he started off great and now hes laughable.He went from having linda lusardi as his gf now hes got lightbulb head,preying mantus tina stewart.

----------


## Siobhan

Where did you hear this??? It would be a shame to see him go but I don't think he works well with Tina Turnoff... we need to see him more in his gangster role that he was originally brought in for

----------


## Bad Wolf

i can totally see why he wants to go, his charater is a joke and tina is becomming more annoying by the day, bring back ruby!

(hi chance)

----------


## Babe14

That's what they get when they allow certain stars to dictate to them, also the fact that they are going around offering blank cheques to lure old stars who think they are bigger than the show back. :Smile:  So now it's not the storylines that are the probs it is coming down to "Office Politics" Saw all this coming a mile off

----------


## chec2k

Linda Lusadi and Bill Murray looked like a great on screen couple on The Bill.

----------


## Babe14

> Where did you hear this??? It would be a shame to see him go but I don't think he works well with Tina Turnoff... we need to see him more in his gangster role that he was originally brought in for


Yep! Billy Murray is a "Bad Boy/Gangster" player not a "Mr Nice Guy" one.

----------


## chance

> Where did you hear this??? It would be a shame to see him go but I don't think he works well with Tina Turnoff... we need to see him more in his gangster role that he was originally brought in for


The sun (i said in my original post   :Smile:  )

----------


## stacyefc

i know he was meant to be a gangster it made me laugh a few months ago when ruby got mugged and when johnny got hold of her mugger he phoned the police imean come on what gangster would phone the police? it just wouldn't happen

----------


## Siobhan

> The sun (i said in my original post  )


sorry, I was shocked to hear he was leaving... I really hope he does as he is a fantastic actor.. EE needs to give him more gritty role.. he was brilliant in the Bill so we all know he can act.. he needs a decent script

----------


## Johnny Allen

They never should have brought in Tina or Ruby, he was much better by himself as a proper villian, Im not suprised he's annoyed with the scripts, his character has become really boring, they need to have him back to his villianous best.

----------


## Treacle

This has been denied, so I don't believe a single word of it  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> This has been denied, so I don't believe a single word of it


Brilliant....

----------


## callummc

There's probably grains of truth in this,i did read elswhere that he wasn't to happy when he first joined,but thought he might have settled down by now with the new bosses and all,i also heard him on an interveiw and he said he'd signed a 1 year deal with an option to sighn for a further 2 years.

----------


## Debs

eastenders deny a lot of things and some of them turn out to be true!!]

guess well have to wait and see

----------


## Treacle

> There's probably grains of truth in this,i did read elswhere that he wasn't to happy when he first joined,but thought he might have settled down by now with the new bosses and all,i also heard him on an interveiw and he said he'd signed a 1 year deal with an option to sighn for a further 2 years.


I saw him on tele a few weeks ago saying he was happy with the current work situation.

----------


## callummc

Yes,but he's not gonna sit on tele and say he's unhappy cos that would really pee the bosses of and then they could really make his life miserable,i'm wondering if the time hasn't come for him to sign for the optional 2 years and they want him to and maybe he's not so sure thats what he wants.

----------


## chance

> sorry, I was shocked to hear he was leaving... I really hope he does as he is a fantastic actor.. EE needs to give him more gritty role.. he was brilliant in the Bill so we all know he can act.. he needs a decent script


oh yeah he is a great actor and did a fantastic job in the bill AND HE WAS GOOD IN EE UP UNTIL THEY DECIDED TO LET SLIP HIS GANGSTER THING,NOW ALL HE DOES IS HAVE LUNCH WITH TINAS TURNOFF. (sorry bout caps,just looked up and saw but cant be bothered to re type,lol)

----------


## dddMac1

> This has been denied, so I don't believe a single word of it


good hope it does not turn out to be true

----------


## Treacle

Tina Turnoff lol  :Smile: 

He's also said in various magazines and radio interviews that he loves working there. Once again this has been denied by an official source  :Smile:  Therefore it's untrue hypothetically, it might be true but we'll never know.

----------


## alan45

Like all the recent tabloid stories regarding the soaps - Time will tell

----------


## Treacle

> Like all the recent tabloid stories regarding the soaps - Time will tell


I'm not that keen on him to be honest, well I am but he's same old, same old at the moment and I need a break from him.

----------


## dddMac1

it's really weird how a lot of the cast want
to leave

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
Please Billy Murray Stay In EastEndeRs!!!!!
I Love Johnny Especially When He Started To Bond With Ruby And All That,And You Can Do A Lot With His Character,And He Saved Us From Wannabe Gangster Andy Hunter!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## squarelady

Well I'm shocked! The article I read made him 53!

----------


## Treacle

It's all lies anyways.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i'm going to put this in the mill, its not really a spoiler, just speculation at the moment

----------


## Babe14

I think there must be some kind of vendetta against Easties at the mo as there are loads of rumours or lies as I also like to refer to them as, flying about at the mo obviously designed to create a bad image for the show.  Maybe an ex cast member with a grudge is feeding the tabloids or maybe someone connected to corrie is doing it to ensure they keep the no 1 spot.LOL Isn't there some more awards coming up shortly?? The bosses at Easties need to do some damage limitation.

----------


## alan45

> it's really weird how a lot of the cast want
> to leave


Probably due to the fact that  certain people are being paid huge sums to return for a few months to boost the ratings  :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

> I think there must be some kind of vendetta against Easties at the mo as there are loads of rumours or lies as I also like to refer to them as, flying about at the mo obviously designed to create a bad image for the show.  Maybe an ex cast member with a grudge is feeding the tabloids or maybe someone connected to corrie is doing it to ensure they keep the no 1 spot.LOL Isn't there some more awards coming up shortly?? The bosses at Easties need to do some damage limitation.


Whats with the conspiracy theory. EE and its cast have brought most of their trouble upon themselves. Stars and so called stars of ALL the soaps should realise that they will always be in the public eye and that if they come rolling out of a nightclub pi**ed there will always be someone there to photograph them for the tabloids. Yes some of the rumours floating about at the minute are just rumours but some of them will turn out to be true. Dont be so hasty to blame people connected to Corrie for releasing stories to the press. Its a well known fact that all soaps release stories to the press just to judge public reaction for a possible new storyline. Also crew members like to spill gossip from the sets to the press for the price of a few pints.

----------


## Treacle

This is all lies and has been confirmed as being.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Maybe an ex cast member with a grudge is feeding the tabloids or maybe someone connected to corrie is doing it to ensure they keep the no 1 spot..


Erm, I don't think so somehow.    :Thumbsdown:   :Nono:  

Please post next time with a better understanding of how the press works.  
Thank you and goodbye.    :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

I wouldn't be surprised actually.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I wouldn't be surprised actually.


Any proof of this?  You're talking to someone who knows how the press works quite well, so your argument better be good dear.    :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

Nobody has any proof that Johnny does want to quit though. 
And we all know that the papers are fed false stuff on a regular basis.

----------


## Trinity

And what they aren't fed -  they make up!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'm not saying the Johnny stuff is true.  I don't know for sure.  The contacts I have can't confirm it for me, so it's probably a myth.  Sometimes the press get it right, sometimes they don't.    :Searchme:

----------


## Treacle

Half the stuff though they claim comes from insiders, maybe it does but it's funny how some of it turns out to be untrue. If it was officially from a proper insider then there would atleast be a 50 percent chance of it being true.

----------


## Trinity

OOh contacts!  

Lecturer by name and nature?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Official reporting is actually conducted by spokespeople, not insiders/sources.  Look out for that when you read a report.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> OOh contacts!  
> 
> Lecturer by name and nature?


Oh yes.  

Hail the 'expert'.  :Bow:

----------


## Trinity

Unless the reporter hasn't done the same 'course' as you and thinks that 'insiders/sources' sounds quite good?

----------


## Treacle

Okay perhaps the theory that someone is trying to keep EE down and Corrie on top is wrong but we're still none the wiser on Billy Murray except EE and Aunty officially putting in another denial that we have to take on board as being the current situation.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Unless the reporter hasn't done the same 'course' as you and thinks that 'insiders/sources' sounds quite good?



Sorry, pardon my ignorance, but could you explain that please?  I'm feeling a little sleepy after a meeting last night, and am a little hung over!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Treacle

I think she thinks you're a reporter yourself.

----------


## Trinity

I don't thinks so! Maybe some second rate college lecturer, or worse a second rate journalism student going to a second rate college....

Someone who thinks that they know more than the rest of us anyway...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I think she thinks you're a reporter yourself.



Ah ok.

No I'm not one of those reporter/insider guys, but I've been a consultant for the BBC and the Press Association/REUTERS before, so I have a little knowledge.  I've also done a bit of writing for some shows on Radio 4 in the past, and still involved in it a little with publications in an industry used writing & production journal.  I do know people like Corinne Hollingworth, one of EE's best executives, but it's not a great claim to fame.   That's not my main profession now though.  I'm a university lecturer in a different field to the media altogether.    :Smile:

----------


## Trinity

Media studies, nuff said!

----------


## Treacle

Trinity, steady on! I don't think they're implying they know more than the rest of us.

----------


## Trinity

Sorry, WQ.  He is just sooo patronising, and I have had enough of big headed academics today already!

----------


## Treacle

Admittingly he proves a point if needs be but that's not always a bad quality in a person.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Thank you Walford Queen.

Sorry if I did sound patronising Trinity, just trying to put my point across.    :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

It's ok, I wouldn't say you sounded patronising more informative.

----------


## Trinity

You sound rather familiar Richie Lecturer....

----------


## kckinsmcg

> I saw him on tele a few weeks ago saying he was happy with the current work situation.


That doesn't make it not true either, though.  How many of them admit to problems on the set even when we all have been told they are true (as in with Lynne Slater, can't remember her real name.)  

I don't think I would go on television announcing to the world how much I hated my job either and i'll bet his paycheck is a lot bigger than mine.  

Also, didn't someone say a few posts ago that he had signed a 3-year contract?  That right there should ensure no matter how unhappy he is, he needs the next 2 1/2 years to get happy or breach contract.  

That being said, I agree.  I absolutely cannot stomach the little waffler they have turned him into!  Real gangsters, do not change into law-abiding types.  I say again, for the benefit of any writers snooping the boards -- Real Gangsters Do Not Change!  Talking real life now, not TV.  They have legit businesses to keep the tax man happy, but believe me they never hold a meeting to announce their straight and narrow ways.  Never happen.  However, he does seem like he might be up to something shady with the Dot and Jim House storyline.  As my gran says, "A Christmas ham can never be Kosher in time for Easter."

----------


## dddMac1

i don't think your Patronising Either Richie

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> You sound rather familiar Richie Lecturer....


To who?  :Smile: 


Walford Queen, am I right in thinking you are expecting (signature)?  You're not the only one.  The wife is expecting our first on 26th June.  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> To who? 
> 
> 
> Walford Queen, am I right in thinking you are expecting (signature)?  You're not the only one.  The wife is expecting our first on 26th June.


Yes I am expecting, tell your wife to come onto the site if she wants and check out our pregnancy and family section.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Yes I am expecting, tell your wife to come onto the site if she wants and check out our pregnancy and family section.


Will do.  Alison sometimes logs on using my username anyway, while I'm not around, so you might bump (no pun intended!) into her in due course.  :Smile:

----------


## kckinsmcg

> i don't think your Patronising Either Richie


Nor did I. It bothers me when tone is implied with word. Sometimes it is how it is heard in the reader's head not necessarily how it was intended.

----------


## Treacle

Exactly kckinsmcg.

----------


## Trinity

"Erm, I don't think so somehow.   

Please post next time with a better understanding of how the press works. 
Thank you and goodbye. ""

This isn't patronising?

----------


## kckinsmcg

> Exactly kckinsmcg.


You and I found this out first hand and am glad it was worked out and finally we understood each other so there were no hard feelings.  

Oh and is everyone on the board (ladies only of course) PG at the moment?  I have counted 4 so far.  Good luck to all of you.   :Clap:

----------


## Treacle

Oh come on, we learnt something from somebody who's involved in this kind of thing Trinity.

----------


## Treacle

> You and I found this out first hand and am glad it was worked out and finally we understood each other so there were no hard feelings.  
> 
> Oh and is everyone on the board (ladies only of course) PG at the moment?  I have counted 4 so far.  Good luck to all of you.


LOL yep we all are nearly.

----------


## Trinity

Or this

'Oh yes. 

Hail the 'expert'.'

----------


## Treacle

That was meant in a comical way I think. Richie_Lecturer apologised if he did sound patronising.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> "Erm, I don't think so somehow.   
> 
> Please post next time with a better understanding of how the press works. 
> Thank you and goodbye. ""
> 
> This isn't patronising?


Well I was a little annoyed at your assumption that the press is Corrie biased, which, to my knowledge is not true, and that there is no hardcore proof to back it up.  I didn't mean to sound patronising though, so I'm sorry if I offended you.  No hard feelings 'eh?  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

I'm sure there won't be any hard feelings, Trinity is lovely really  :Smile: 
We're all having a bad day today, well I am anyways lol.

----------


## kckinsmcg

Why are we all "crying" over this tidbit anyway?  It is only Johnny.  Now if it oh, i don't know....  You know what, I really don't know whose leaving would upset me these days the way things have been going.

----------


## Treacle

I don't mind him but he's boring.

----------


## alan45

> Well I was a little annoyed at your assumption that the press is Corrie biased, which, to my knowledge is not true, and that there is no hardcore proof to back it up.  I didn't mean to sound patronising though, so I'm sorry if I offended you.  No hard feelings 'eh?


This corrie conspiracy theory has been going on for some time now. The simple fact is that Corrie is in the ascendency at the minute EE has been going through a terrible patch this last few years. A few of the EE cast have been caught out making fools of themselves and gave the press a field day. Who knows what the latest scandal might be.

*Roy Cropper runs off with teenage Nun.*  :Moonie:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> This corrie conspiracy theory has been going on for some time now. The simple fact is that Corrie is in the ascendency at the minute EE has been going through a terrible patch this last few years. A few of the EE cast have been caught out making fools of themselves and gave the press a field day. *Who knows what the latest scandal might be.*


Betty the dog can actually walk.    :Cool:

----------


## steven123

the bbc have denied it all it was all a rumour

----------


## steven123

i think he ruby and his girl friend are a great family

----------


## Treacle

Denied so therefore not true  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## melmarshall858

i thought he worked well as the proper gangster that he started off with - evryone was scared of him including jake and danny and andy he was a gangster but with old fashioned morals - the way he looked out for nana moon.
spoiled him by bringing in the family and the girlfriend and making him too soft

----------


## squarelady

> i thought he worked well as the proper gangster that he started off with - evryone was scared of him including jake and danny and andy he was a gangster but with old fashioned morals - the way he looked out for nana moon.
> spoiled him by bringing in the family and the girlfriend and making him too soft


I totally disagree. I've really enjoyed seeing the other side to his character. Much as I loved Andy sometimes if you don't show a softer side to the character it can get really boring. I like the way they've balanced it out. I wouldn't be too fooled by his 'non dodgy' approach at the moment...I doubt it'll last for long!

----------


## Jade

I think he's going to stitch Jim and Dot up so we should be seeing a ruthless side to him, I think he's quite a complex character

----------


## Babe14

He's going to stitch someone up alright...

----------


## Babe14

> Erm, I don't think so somehow.     
> 
> Please post next time with a better understanding of how the press works.  
> Thank you and goodbye.


Ermm..If you take a closer look you will see that I made that statement in a joking fashion hence the LOL..I wasn't ACTUALLY saying that was the reason..

(LOL= Laughing out loud..) as in JOKING

In my own opinion the press works on rumours. :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Lets not forget that Mr Nice Guy murdered the pantomime gangster that was Andy Hunter

----------


## Treacle

That was kind of a last killing though and he did that to be kind to the people who were being terrorised by Andy.

----------


## squarelady

> He's going to stitch someone up alright...


Probably whoever sets fire to his home

----------


## alan45

> That was kind of a last killing though and he did that to be kind to the people who were being terrorised by Andy.


Oh I suppose that makes it aliright then  :Lol:  Just like Dennis killing Dalton  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> Probably whoever sets fire to his home


LOL! I was thinking pre that..hence the reason for the fire :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> Oh I suppose that makes it aliright then  Just like Dennis killing Dalton


Gangsters killing Gangsters is fine, just mixing it with their own.  This is the type of Gangster Johnny is "Old School" one who looks after the community. A gentelman Gangster. A great one at that. I liked Andy but he was a B in the end. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

No it doesn't make it allright. I like Johnny as both dodgy and good however I wish the repetitive stuff with Tina Turnoff would stop.

----------


## Babe14

> That was kind of a last killing though and he did that to be kind to the people who were being terrorised by Andy.


Plus Andy tried to do a runner with all his dosh :Smile:  Mind you I think Johnny set the whole thing up anyway from beginning to end, to end Andy's reign.  Andy was loosing respect not only in the community but also with the other Gangsters :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

tina is starting to bore me a bit.  bring back ruby that had loads of potential

----------


## callummc

I don't see the 2 killings as the same,what johnny did was cold blooded murder,andy wasn't going to kill johnny ,,dalton v dennis was different for 1 dennis thought dalton had murdered his dad ,an even though dalton told him the truth it didn't matter cos dalton was ruthless and would have killed dennis,it was a case of kill or be killed for dennis

----------


## Babe14

> I like Johnny as both dodgy and good however I wish the repetitive stuff with Tina Turnoff would stop.


Me too, plus I like Billy Murray anyway. Yes Tina is repetitive he needs to get himself someone else...I think Him and Pat would be good :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> I don't see the 2 killings as the same,what johnny did was cold blooded murder,andy wasn't going to kill johnny ,,dalton v dennis was different for 1 dennis thought dalton had murdered his dad ,an even though dalton told him the truth it didn't matter cos dalton was ruthless and would have killed dennis,it was a case of kill or be killed for dennis


If I remember correctly Dalton took a contract out on Dennis in the form of Phil Mitchell and this is what led to the final showdown between the two.. :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> Gangsters killing Gangsters is fine, just mixing it with their own.  This is the type of Gangster Johnny is "Old School" one who looks after the community. A gentelman Gangster. A great one at that. I liked Andy but he was a B in the end.


It's still *MURDER*

----------


## Babe14

> tina is starting to bore me a bit.  bring back ruby that had loads of potential


I like Ruby, especially her friendship with Stacey loads of potential there.  Also she could be involved with the Moon Bros in the brotherly/Sisterly way again loads of potential especially if you chuck Stacey in as well :Smile: )

----------


## Babe14

> It's still *MURDER*


Yes, but it is Gangster Law. They are not hurting innocent people (Johnny kind)

----------


## Treacle

Well this has been denied, soap expert on this morning said he was v.happy. It's been denied several times over now by several seperate sources.

----------

